# thanksgiving saugeyes!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out early this morning and got 2 saugeyes and a chunker bass. I missed 4 more fish dont know if they were saugeyes or bass. All caught on a 5.5" limited rouge in nuclear clown. The bite slowed to a crawl at sun rise.Happy thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice way to start Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice saugeye!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went out for 1 hr the same morning to a creekmouth on the Muskingum, got 1 feisty smallie.. hit an 1/8 oz jig w/ chart/orange twister. Had a bunch of company, the line for our bathroom was long, nice excuse to get out!!


----------

